# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  I found some Lucid Dream, OBE inducing sounds

## xFyre

This youtube profile here contains three vids that i found interesting. One is used to induce LD's, other to induce an OBE, and the third one is used to fill your body with energy (only tried this one, and it really works). Im gonna give them a try and see if they work. Please try them out and post the results

----------


## JoaoFX

hello xfyre  ::D: , glad you joined us  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

Wow, xFyre, your first posting and you're offering assistance to others.
How great is that! 

I will give the vids a look and welcome to Dream Views!  ::D:

----------


## Vegan

I'm definitely going to give this a try.

Thanks for this!

----------


## Namio

Im not that it is going to work because youtube is in mono

have you got the sterio or did you just find the videos?

----------


## Slick

yeah, that sound quality is pretty bad.

----------


## Sifting

My friend got the OBE inducing one to give him some weird visual effect that a bunch of stuff was shaking but I can't seem to get anything from it. Neat thing to look into and learn about though

----------


## tommo

Yeh if it's binaural (haven't looked at them yet) it won't work on youtube.  Those binaural things are alright though.  Like I-Doser.  Some get me to hallucinate a bit but nothing more then what happens if I relax and make myself hallucinate without anything.

----------


## one

did anyone get the mp3 file for the lucid dreaming one??

i want it.

----------


## tommo

Dude it doesn't work.  Evidence is very sketchy even when it's in stereo.  And this is mono so there's no hope.

----------

